# HOW TO FIGHT GYNO DURING A CYCLE



## kingdong (Jul 6, 2012)

ALRIGHT

MY STATS

23 years

6FT

92KG

18PERCENT BF

Im a few weeks from taking my first cycle i am still researching an iv read that you can get bitch tits during a cycle so is there anything i can take during the cycle to prevent the estrogen from increasing.

the cycle is test e 500mg 10 weeks

30mg dbol 5 weeks stacked with a milk thistle for pct im going to run nolvadex at 40mg for last week of the cycle for 3 weeks i was recommended to do the pct that way


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep - arimidex.


----------



## kingdong (Jul 6, 2012)

is my pct okay and what doses would be appropriate this is my first cycle of anything haven't touched any pro hormones or anything so im a bit worried of growing tits


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Start PCT 2 weeks after last jab and use clomid 100mg per day for 1st week along with 40mg nolva and then for final 3 weeks run clomid 50mg daily and 20mg nolva daily.

To avoid gyno whilst on cycle use an Aroamtise Inhibitor like Arimidex or aromasin


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

I would stay away from dbol if you scared of getting gyno and have high bf. Go for tbol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

kingdong said:


> is my pct okay and what doses would be appropriate this is my first cycle of anything haven't touched any pro hormones or anything so im a bit worried of growing tits


Sounds like a bit more research would have been a good idea to be fair....

Anyway, adex at 1mg eod to start with, should be enough to control estrogen at that level of test.

Your pct is poo though. Have you looked in to hcg whilst on cycle or for a power pct?


----------



## vodkalol (May 17, 2012)

Okey, some people like to make stuff harder than it is..

You basicly only need nolva to combat gyno during and after cycle as pct, because nolva also help starting your natural test produktion agin.

Some may flame me and other who only use nolva, but it works, is cheap - compared to a mix of nolva(stops gyno within a few hours at 20 mg a day, and helps natural test produktion after cycle, reduces muscle gains durign cycle), arimidex(reduces estrogen produktion by around 80%, witch dosent stop gyno here and now, but in some days - helps natural test production after cycle, will reduce muscle gains when taken - at 20 mg a day), clomid(can give depression, helps starting natural test production)

I pop a nolva during cycle if my nippels get light pink, bubels pop up on nipples. 1 nolva for one or 2 days will make your nippels go back to normal colour - and all is safe agin. Dont use it more than needed, nolva will reduce muscle gains. as pct i use a pill 20 mg a day for 14 days, a day after last pill/jab. Only 14 days because i only run short cycles at 3-6 weeks...If i should pick another pct tool, it would be arimidex at 1 mg/pill a day from last jab/pill to speed process up...but it would only be needed is i ran estrogenic gear at high doses 300+ a week.

Right now i Run Tren Hex 235 mg a week/Test P 150 a week - not much more estrogen than there naturally would be in my body = mild pct needed - could do without pct aswell as trenbolone dosent convert to estrogen which in high doses would convert to gynocomastia,

Do as i said you should( same as your friend nearly, just lower dose at lower amoutn of days) Its not proven that more than 20 mg nolva a day works better. My body could take 50-80 mg dianabol a day for 14 days nps, only had to pop nolva for 2 days once to be safe during cycle  I would guess you should have no probs at only 30 mg a day


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

vodkalol said:


> Okey, some people like to make stuff harder than it is..
> 
> You basicly only need nolva to combat gyno during and after cycle as pct, because nolva also help starting your natural test produktion agin.
> 
> ...


Ignore him.

Use Arimidex like everyone (including me) is suggesting.

Nolva just masks the effects of estogen (stops nips tingling), Adex stops estrogen forming in the first place.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

vodkalol said:


> Okey, some people like to make stuff harder than it is..
> 
> You basicly only need nolva to combat gyno during and after cycle as pct, because nolva also help starting your natural test produktion agin.
> 
> ...


are you 13 years old?


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

research on airmidex


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vodkalol said:


> Okey, some people like to make stuff harder than it is..
> 
> You basicly only need nolva to combat gyno during and after cycle as pct, because nolva also help starting your natural test produktion agin.
> 
> ...


You've obviously done plenty of research to come up with this :whistling:


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

i remember the old days when a friend of mine took a 4 week cycle of methlytesto solo. without any support supp or ai and no pct. it gave him a really really bad gyno..i think everyone gets gyno from this stuff.


----------

